# New technology could open way for new skilled jobs in mining in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's mining industry is still in the throes of a skills shortage despite claims that fewer skilled workers are needed, it is claimed. According to the Minerals Council of Australia there is a need for an additional 86,000 mining professionals and skilled mine workers by 2020. One of the problems is that the remote location [...]

Click to read the full news article: New technology could open way for new skilled jobs in mining in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

